# Gaming PC zusammenstellen



## GahliAUT (19. November 2011)

Hallo erstmal!
Bin neu hier im Forum (komme aus Österreich ;P) und möchte mich gleich mit einer Frage melden. Da ich in nächster Zeit meinen 3 Jahre alten Laptop abgeben werde, bin ich nun auf der Suche nach einem PC, der möglichst leistungsfähig ist, jedoch nicht mein Budget von ca. 700-800€ sprengt 

Hauptsächlich würde ich den PC zum Zocken verwenden (aktuelle Spiele wie Skyrim oder CoD MW3, sowie die Spiele der nahen Zukunft sollten auf hohen Details spielbar sein - wenn möglich ). Natürlich findet man im Internet haufenweise Komplettangebote, wobei ich aber schon von manchen Freunden gehört habe, dass es wesentlich sinnvoller (und günstiger) wäre, sich den PC direkt selbst zusammenzustellen. 
Hier ist aber mein Problem: Ich verfüge zwar über ein Grundwissen, was Computer betrifft, jedoch würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, mir auf eigene Faust einen kompletten PC zusammenzubauen^^

Deshalb hoffe ich, dass mir jemand von euch dabei helfen, bzw. mich beraten könnte, auf welche Sachen hier zu achten sind 

P.S.: Ich würde nur den PC benötigen - Bildschirm, Maus, Tastatur, etc. sind nicht erforderlich! 

MfG 
Gahli


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. November 2011)

Da ist dieser Thread im PCGH-Forum immer ein guter Anlaufpunkt.
PC-Konfigurationen für Intel + AMD

Wobei man sagen muß das die Festplatten ja im Moment extrem teuer sind.
Deswegen wäre mein Vorschlag:
Irgendwo gebraucht eine Übergangs-Festplatte (SATA 3G reicht völlig) periswert erstehen und zusäctzlich in den PC eine neue preiswerte SSD (60GB Corsair, Crucial oder OCZ) mit SATA 6G Schnittstelle für Windows und die wichtigsten Programme.

Wenn sich die Preise für neue Festplatten wieder normalisieren (sollte im 2.Quartal 2012 soweit sein) dann eine neue 2GB Festplatte holen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Hi Gahli,

zufällig ist gerade heute für PC-Zusammenstellungen ein PCGames-Special online geschaltet worden PC-Konfigurationen für Battlefield 3, Skyrim, Modern Warfare 3, Anno 2070 und Co. ab 500 Euro 

Da findest Du auch zwei PCs für um die 700€, je nach dem, ob Du lieber eine AMD-CPU (in dem Fall ein X4 970) und beim Rest dann "gute" Austattung willst oder einen Intel i5-2500k mit dann etwas günstigerem Gehäuse usw. - der Intel i5-2500k ist halt ein gutes Stück teurer, daher muss man bei was anderem sparen, aber beide haben als Grafikkarte eine Nividia GTX 560 Ti (alternativ eine AMD 6950). Der Intel ist halt bei manchen Spielen merkbar besser als der AMD, vor allem wenn Du später noch eine bessere Grafikkarte nachrüstest, dürfte der Intel dann spürbar vorne sein. Es gibt aber auch Fälle, wo er keinen Vorteil hat.

Alternatativ kann man für 700€ auch "nur" einen X4 955 nehmen, und wenn Du dann noch eine akte vorhandene Festplatte nutzen kannst, wäre als Grafikkarte sogar die mit im Budget, die erst im PC für 900€ vorgeschlagen wird. 


Ach so: es kann natürlich sein, dass es für Österreicher bei den Preisen ein wenig anders aussieht. Aber ein Vierkerner + GTX 560 Ti oder AMD 6950 sollte drinsein.


----------



## GahliAUT (19. November 2011)

Hi!

Erstmal danke für eure Antworten - ich werde mir das jetz mal in Ruhe durchlesen


----------



## GahliAUT (19. November 2011)

@Herbboy:

Laut dem Artikel, den du gepostet hast, würde mich folgender PC nun in etwa 720€ kosten. Könntest du mir dazu deine ehrliche Meinung sagen, was du davon hältst, da ich mich nicht gut genug damit auskenne, denke ich. Und was heißt eigentlich "verfügbare 500GB-Festplatte"?

Prozessor:                                               Intel i5-2500k	
Mainboard:                                               MSI P67A-C43	
Arbeitsspeicher:	                                      8GB GeIL Enhance Corsa DDR3-1333	
Grafikkarte:                                             Zotac GeForce GTX 560 Ti	
Netzteil:                                                  Antec HCG-520	
Gehäuse:                                                Antec Threehundred	
Festplatte:                                              verfügbare 500GB-Festplatte	
DVD-Laufwerk:                                        verfügbarer DVD-Brenner

Danke jetzt schon mal 

MfG 
Gahli


----------



## Eol_Ruin (19. November 2011)

Tu dir einen Gefallen und hol dir noch eine SSD dazu.
Meiner Meinung nach ist heutzutage ein flüssiges Arbeiten OHNE SSD nicht möglich.


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

Natürlich kann man auch ohne SSD flüssig arbeiten. Es ist nur so, dass eine SSD das ganze nochmal viel flüssiger macht, Kleinigkeiten sich viel schneller öffnen und die daher die meisten, die eine SSD haben, diese nicht mehr hergeben würden. Aber ob man für 60-80Gb dann 100€ ausgeben will, damit zB der Browser in 1 statt 3 Sekunden öffnet, muss man schon selber entscheiden.


@Gahli: "verfügbare 500GB" heißt, dass Du halt in dem Shop, wo Du bestellen willst, selber schauen musst, was der Shop grad auf Lager hat. Festplatten sind halt zur Zeit sehr schwer verfügbar und teuer, daher steht da nicht ein bestimmtes Modell in der Kaufempfehlung drin.


----------



## GahliAUT (19. November 2011)

Okay verstehe 

Und SSD wäre dann für wichtige Programme und das Betriebssystem gedacht? Damit einfach alles schneller geht?

Was haltet ihr sonst von dem oben angeführten PC?

MfG
Gahli


----------



## Herbboy (19. November 2011)

ja, ne SSD wäre für Windows und "normale" Programme wie Browser, Word&co und solche Sachen, und WENN der PLatz reicht auch für SPiele. Bei mir wäre aber allein für Steam-SPiele schon eine SSD mit 240GB nötig...

Ich hab auf c: nur windows und einige Anwendungen, das verbaucht ca 60GB.


----------

